# Tri Tip ????



## paul6 (Jul 15, 2015)

Gonna try smoking my first Tri Trip. My plan is to marinade 24hrs in  a Whiskey Marinade cover with Jeff's Rub , smoke to Rare , then wrap with more of the marinade at about 200 for 4hrs . Sound Right ?????


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nope. Use the KISS method. Keep It Simple Smoker! 

Simple rub of SPOG (Salt Pepper Onion Garlic). Marinade in Worchestershire for 4-8 hours first. 

Pick a good wood. Cherry, pecan, hickory. 

Low and slow works well to get a good smoke. I run my smoker around 180-200 if you can. Pull the tri tip at 130-135 internal temp for a medium rare. That should take about 1 1/2-2 hours tops. Take off smoker wrap in foil and rest for 30-45 mins. Slice across the grain. 

At the temps you mentioned and the times you have shoe leather!


----------



## 302smoke (Jul 15, 2015)

Tri Tip is a Steak!  Cook it like a Steak!  Direct heat and splash with olive oil every time you flip it. I mix seasoning and fruit juice with olive oil squeeze bottle. Pull after it hit 135 and rest Ten Minutes. It will go to 145. Love love love


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 16, 2015)

I do a reverse sear with tri tip.  Smoke it to 135 and then sear it over direct heat for two minutes per side.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 16, 2015)

I like to smoke mine to a IT of about 120 and then rest for about 30 min then get a real good sear on it.. as far as marinade and rub like said above keep it simple...and for steaks i like a little Montreal's steak and sometimes a little dales or wooshy (i cant spell it) for a marinade.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 16, 2015)

I follow Bobby Flay's version and have had great success.  BTW: agreed, this is steak, grill it! I used the A-Maze-N tube filled with pecan pellets in the corner of the grill, pulled it at 125°.  Key was to let is set a min of 15 minutes before slicing into it.

*Santa Maria-Style Bbq Tri-Tip*

Recipe By: Bobby Flay

Serving Size: 4

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons granulated garlic

1 tablespoon kosher salt

1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

1 beef tri-tip, preferably with some fat on one side (about 2 1/2 pounds)

2 cups red oak chips, soaked in water for at least 2 hours, such as Susy Q's Brand

- - -

Directions:

1. In a small bowl, mix the granulated garlic, salt and pepper together and rub all over and into the meat. Let stand 30 minutes at room temperature. <*Key point let it sit there*.>

2. Prepare a charcoal grill for direct and indirect medium-high heat.

3. Set the tri-tip over direct heat, fat-side up, and sear until nicely browned, about 10 minutes. Flip over and sear other side.Move the tri-tip over the indirect-heat area, cover and grill until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part registers 130 degrees F, 20 to 30 minutes.

4. Transfer the meat to a cutting board and let rest at least 15 minutes. Slice the meat across the grain.

Matt


----------



## paul6 (Jul 16, 2015)

Well I got the Tri Tip today it is just under 3lbs (Pretty Big Steak) I think I will go with a smoke to rare and then give it a good sear. Thanks for the advice !!


----------



## b-one (Jul 16, 2015)

paul6 said:


> Well I got the Tri Tip today it is just under 3lbs (Pretty Big Steak) I think I will go with a smoke to rare and then give it a good sear. Thanks for the advice !!



Your going to love it don't forget the pics!Thumbs Up


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 16, 2015)

Stop stop stop stop stop......first off Bobby Flay would not know a good tri-tip from his ass(my cousin spanked his crew in a tri-tip tournamant).....2nd you are making this way too hard and complex and you will kill the natural flavor this guy brings out. It's already a juicy piece of meat. You are adding way way too much. Also easy on the salt with a tri-tip. Use a pinch of salt and pepper. Lightly hit it with garlic and not garlic salt along with a pinch of paprika. sear both sides for 5 minutes of the flame or on a cast iron pan and then smoke it. For wood, Use oak if you have it is best. It helps bring out great flavor. If you don't have that, use pecan, apple, or cherry. NO MESQUITE!!!!! DO NOT MOP WITH BBQ TYPE SAUCE!!!!! Spritz it a couple of times with either apple or pineapple juice.You need to keep tri-tip simple or it will taste nasty. Do not marinade it.....its not necessary. Tri-tip is best being left alone and simple. Take it from a Santa Maria bbq guy. Its easy to overdue a tri-tip. You will soon find out they do not need much such as in mops and marinades.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 17, 2015)

ammaturesmoker said:


> Stop stop stop stop stop......first off Bobby Flay would not know a good tri-tip from his ass(my cousin spanked his crew in a tri-tip tournamant).....2nd you are making this way too hard and complex and you will kill the natural flavor this guy brings out. It's already a juicy piece of meat. You are adding way way too much. Also easy on the salt with a tri-tip. Use a pinch of salt and pepper. Lightly hit it with garlic and not garlic salt along with a pinch of paprika. sear both sides for 5 minutes of the flame or on a cast iron pan and then smoke it. For wood, Use oak if you have it is best. It helps bring out great flavor. If you don't have that, use pecan, apple, or cherry. NO MESQUITE!!!!! DO NOT MOP WITH BBQ TYPE SAUCE!!!!! Spritz it a couple of times with either apple or pineapple juice.You need to keep tri-tip simple or it will taste nasty. Do not marinade it.....its not necessary. Tri-tip is best being left alone and simple. Take it from a Santa Maria bbq guy. Its easy to overdue a tri-tip. You will soon find out they do not need much such as in mops and marinades.


It comes down to a one's personal flavor profile and what they like.  I'm certain your cousin makes a great tri-tip and no doubt on that day the judges picked his team as the best. That's the way things work. Personally, its just SPG for my version of TT.  I will agree however that TT does not need mopping, marinades or over powering smoke. Its a great cut, full of flavor that doesn't need masking.

I'll leave others to pass judgement, regarding Flay's knowledge & expertise.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 17, 2015)

Surely not rocket science...apply your favorite rub...we use a BGE so we set it up loaded with Mesquite and the plate setter. Grate temperature of 225* and let it ride til whatever internal temp you like. Always chuckle when folks tell you you have to pull it at 135*. Simply put my wife will not eat it. Tried "tricking" her with an Au Jus, didn't work. We pull it off the Egg at 150* or so, let it rest for an hour or so. Slice across the grain. End result is a very moist, flavorful hunk of meat...


----------



## jcollins (Jul 17, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Surely not rocket science...apply your favorite rub...we use a BGE so we set it up loaded with Mesquite and the plate setter. Grate temperature of 225* and let it ride til whatever internal temp you like. Always chuckle when folks tell you you have to pull it at 135*. Simply put my wife will not eat it. Tried "tricking" her with an Au Jus, didn't work. We pull it off the Egg at 150* or so, let it rest for an hour or so. Slice across the grain. End result is a very moist, flavorful hunk of meat..


I am sorry to hear that.. i was fortunate enough to marry someone that has to have their steak-like meats as rare as i do......


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 17, 2015)

One of the tricks to tri-tip is to let it finish cooking after you pull it from the grill. Let it sit for 10-15 minutes and refrain from cutting into it right away.


----------



## venture (Jul 17, 2015)

Actually tri tip is a roast, but it looks a lot like a steak and is frequently cooked like a steak.

In my area, the tri tip roast is sometimes cut into steaks to sell at a somewhat reasonable steak price.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## paul6 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you , to many people think their way is the only way . The whiskey marinade I am using . I have been using for years on Ribeye's but it was intended for Tri Tip . this is my 1st Tri Tip but not my 1st time with the Smoker !


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 17, 2015)

When I smoked our bacon using Maple pellets I had several folks suggest/tell me that Maple was a very bad choice.....it is the best bacon we have ever had. Far to many people flat out refuse to accept there is more than one way to skin a cat. 


Thing to remember.....if it's on the internet it MUST be true....


----------



## paul6 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah maple and Bacon that sounds Awful.... Just kidding  , . I once posted that I was going to Brine my ribs with Garlic and Herb brine people went nuts! For your information it was nothing special ... Live and Learn. I then used Dr. Pepper Cherry as a Marinade Absolutely Delicious ... Live And Learn !


----------



## gavin16 (Jul 17, 2015)

I have never done tri tip before, but while in college my best friends were from Oregon and California.  The Oregon guys liked to marinade the TT in a worcestershire sauce for a couple hours and smoke it on their traeger with hickory pellets.  WOW That was good!! My CA friend I believe uses maple syrup? Can't remember his marinade.. but it was also just as amazing.  I wish that cut was more easy to find around the Midwest.  It was occasionally in some stores in Manhattan. One of the first cuts I plan on buying once I start the next step of my life in finding a job and relocating will be finding and buying that tri tip cut to celebrate. Good luck with yours, will be anxiously awaiting pics!!


----------



## ak1 (Jul 17, 2015)

What the heck is Tri tip??? I've never seen this cut in my neck of the woods.

Every post I see, people rave about it!!! I want to try some.


----------



## gavin16 (Jul 17, 2015)

AK1 said:


> What the heck is Tri tip??? I've never seen this cut in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Every post I see, people rave about it!!! I want to try some.


Tri tip is a small triangular cut from the bottom of the sirloin area.  It's a very popular west coast cut that I had never heard about until meeting my west coast friends in college.  Here is a good link I found that gives some details:

http://chicolockersausage.com/2013/04/04/where-does-steak-come-from-cutting-up-a-beef/


----------



## ak1 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll have to ask my butcher. Thank you.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 17, 2015)

Santa Maria BBQ BABY!!!!


----------



## paul6 (Jul 18, 2015)

OK This has turned into an Adventure 3:00PM I notice the sky's have really gotten black to the south Oh Shirt I better get the smoker going , did a quick heat up using a Pecan log . Got the Longhorn up to 240 in about 30 min , Threw the Tri Tip on and Pulled the gas grill under the Patio. In the rain I kept using Cherry Wood to keep it at temp for 2hrs. Got it to 132 Degrees . Gave up on the smoker and tossed it on the grill , got it to 135 and it is sitting on the counter wrapped . I am starving so I will let you Know how it turned out !!!

For the guy who has never heard of a Tri Tip it is also called a Bottom Sirloin .

Sorry No Qview My Wife say's I am not smart enough for an I phone !!!!


----------



## paul6 (Jul 18, 2015)

Really Impressed how moist the Tri Tip was , Liked the marinade but if your not a Whiskey Fan  you probably won't . Definitely doing this again will use Jeff's Rub and maybe a Beer and BBQ sauce Injection !!!


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 19, 2015)

Santa Maria BBQ BABY!!!! Tri-tip is our religion


----------



## ak1 (Jul 19, 2015)

paul6 said:


> OK This has turned into an Adventure 3:00PM I notice the sky's have really gotten black to the south Oh Shirt I better get the smoker going , did a quick heat up using a Pecan log . Got the Longhorn up to 240 in about 30 min , Threw the Tri Tip on and Pulled the gas grill under the Patio. In the rain I kept using Cherry Wood to keep it at temp for 2hrs. Got it to 132 Degrees . Gave up on the smoker and tossed it on the grill , got it to 135 and it is sitting on the counter wrapped . I am starving so I will let you Know how it turned out !!!
> 
> For the guy who has never heard of a Tri Tip it is also called a Bottom Sirloin .
> 
> Sorry No Qview My Wife say's I am not smart enough for an I phone !!!!


Bottom Sirloin... Yep definately seen that cut here. Thanks


----------



## dmoromisato (Jul 20, 2015)

I've seen several varying tri tip internal temperatures to shoot for.  So on my new WSM, I tried smoking two tri tips simultaneously.  The smoker was running between 200-250 during the smoke, at least according to the WSM thermometer.  The first one I removed then wrapped and put in cooler once the internal temp hit 135 and that seemed to go really quick like about an hour.  The second one took a long time a few hours and seemed to plateau at 149-151 for about an hour.  Seemed like a brisket plateau.  Then it progressed to about 162 when I pulled it out, wrapped and put in cooler.  They both came out super tender.  The first one had more hickory smoke to it and juicy.  The second one seemed to be even more tender, less smokey flavors.  I seasoned them with the Santa Maria brand rub.  My family and guinea pigs seemed to enjoy the second one more than the first.  I was worried about shoe leather, but it was to the contrary.  I suppose it comes down to how rare one likes their tri tip.  I think it also helped to get the Costco USDA Prime pack of two tri tips.  Anyway, has anyone heard of a tri tip temp plateau like that of brisket?


----------



## bwarbiany (Jul 20, 2015)

Surprised nobody has mentioned it in this thread, but one of the keys to tri-tip is slicing it properly.

Easiest to just to a youtube search for videos, but the basic idea is that you halve the roast along the grain, then slice perpendicular in each half so that you're cutting your slices across the grain.

Tri-tip can get a bit chewy if you cut them thick, so the more tender you want it to be, the thinner you cut. 1/4" is a good rough thickness.


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 6, 2015)

I have one cooking right now.


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 6, 2015)

ammaturesmoker said:


> One of the tricks to tri-tip is to let it finish cooking after you pull it from the grill. Let it sit for 10-15 minutes and refrain from cutting into it right away.


that is true for any piece or cut of meat.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Sep 8, 2015)

Not just slicing it it but letting it sit and NOT slicing it right away is also key.


----------

